# JD 310A Head Gasket Replacement



## FINSTER66 (Dec 12, 2011)

I plan on replacing the head gasket on a JD 310A and need info. ;Head bolt torque ft/lbs. and sequence. Valve lash adjustment procedure.
FINSTER66


----------

